# Problems with catheter and scan during FET - anyone had similar and got BFP???!!



## SIBI (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi all,
Yesterday I had my first FET but second ET (first last year with fresh cycle, which went super smoothly).
The doctors could not see the lining with the scan so in the end they decided to change the machine with a more powerful one. They ended up removing twice the catheter and eventually managing the transfer with the last one (3rd catheter). My vagina was exhausted after all that work and I was a bit desperate. But then we saw the little ones getting in and I was relieved.
However I've read today that this inserting/removing the catheter is not great. Also it got me stressed, which again is not great at all.
So my question is - anyone got similar experience and then had a BFP?
Please help...
Thx
S.


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Did you not get a dummy ET first?

I insisted on one as I have a funny cervix (I knew this from having HSG scan done before) and the doctor discovered he would need to use a different type of catheter than they thought, and he added this to my notes.

The ET worked smoothly as a result, and I got a BFP. 
I'd be angry at the clinic who faffed around so much, but the point is your embie was transferred, they saw it going in and the environment in the womb is different (and safer) than in your vagina, so even if you had vaginal irritation or discomfort it shouldn't affect the health of your embie too much and its chance of implantation.

Hope you can relax and enjoy the 2ww, best of luck xx


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Hello

They had problems with my et this last time (despite a previous mock transfer) very stressful, and not nice having ones chuff on display for a prolonged period of time!

I got a BFP, though miscarried later - but that was nothing to do with the transfer xxx


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

@wendy - your 'chuff'!? LOL


----------



## SIBI (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks a lot Broodychick and wendycat.
Yes you are right - when they were in, they were in.
Well, I had dummy test before and it was not a problem. I think the problem this time was the scan - I would say an old fashion poor quality one..when they changed with a more modern one, they did not have any issue. But in the meantime they got me stressed and generated lots of pain for nothing.
Anyway now in the second week of 2ww...terrified by symptoms ...feeling like my period is just around the corner...constantly going to the toilet to check my pad  
Xxx


----------

